# Directv trying to pry my Tivo away with threats of loss of HD stations...



## daddylizard (Mar 14, 2008)

I have a Directv branded HR10-250. Directv has been ruthlessly haranguing me with phone calls telling me I won't get their new HD stations on it starting soon. they want to give their "free" DVR, which having had one, know for certain that I don't want. Finally, one of the salespeople who've been calling broke down and told me that if I did accept their "free" DVR, that they would actually start charging me for the HD stations that I now get free (ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, HBO). So much for free. He said I am "grandfathered in" getting these free if I let things stand. But now I get a "crawl" on certain stations saying that the network HD stations are moving channels. I just want to keep the deal I have and get the HD stations I get and keep my HR-10 250 (weaknees). Anyone know what the deal is with the networks switching channels and will I still receive them? And if I DID want the new Directv HD lineup, is there no Directv/Tivo combo unit available for that?


----------



## reh523 (Feb 28, 2006)

_Directv has been ruthlessly haranguing me with phone calls_

They have this thing from the phone company called caller id. You don't have to answer the phone.

_Anyone know what the deal is with the networks switching channels._

Switching channels, you mean going all digital in 2009? Use OTA on the HR 10. You will not get HBO when DTV switches it to MPEG4.

All in all why you may love your Tivo the HR2X is not a bad box. It records and plays back HD. You will not get suggestions....

You have choices- If you want to stick with Tivo you need to switch to cable and get anew tivo unit. If you want to keep DTV and all the new HD content you need to get a HR2X from DTV.

Choices you want TIVO or content?

Welcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2000)

What they are talking about is the "DNS" (distant network service) national feeds for the broadcast networks. You will begin losing them in the coming months. Some of them switch to MPEG4 at the end of the month(?) but will still be available to triple-lnb dish's. Last I read, they were moving off 101/110/119 by the end of the year, but that's still a movable target.

DTV hasn't played fair with any "grandfathering" for some time now. Count yourself lucky they didn't "correct the error" when your account came up in the list.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

daddylizard said:


> I have a Directv branded HR10-250. Directv has been ruthlessly haranguing me with phone calls telling me I won't get their new HD stations on it starting soon. they want to give their "free" DVR, which having had one, know for certain that I don't want. Finally, one of the salespeople who've been calling broke down and told me that if I did accept their "free" DVR, that they would actually start charging me for the HD stations that I now get free (ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, HBO). So much for free. He said I am "grandfathered in" getting these free if I let things stand. But now I get a "crawl" on certain stations saying that the network HD stations are moving channels. I just want to keep the deal I have and get the HD stations I get and keep my HR-10 250 (weaknees). Anyone know what the deal is with the networks switching channels and will I still receive them? And if I DID want the new Directv HD lineup, is there no Directv/Tivo combo unit available for that?


1) Sorry that they are contacting you to inform you of a major change, that WILL impact your viewing. They are making a fundimental change, that is not compatible with your existing equipment.

2) How are you getting the channels now? OTA or via SAT... if they are via SAT, then you probably are paying for them, as part of your base package.

3) March 31st, those channels with the crawl... LA Local channels (regardles if you are accessing them via DNS waiver, or they are your actual locals) will be going dark for anyone without an MPEG-4 compatible receiver.

4) And yes, there is no DirecTV-TiVo combo unit that is MPEG-4 compatible. You could go with an SD-SA TiVo and piggie back it with an H20/21 but that is as close as you could get, but that woudl not be HD... just access to the HD channes in SD


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

daddylizard said:


> I have a Directv branded HR10-250. Directv has been ruthlessly haranguing me with phone calls telling me I won't get their new HD stations on it starting soon. they want to give their "free" DVR, which having had one, know for certain that I don't want. Finally, one of the salespeople who've been calling broke down and told me that if I did accept their "free" DVR, that they would actually start charging me for the HD stations that I now get free (ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, HBO). So much for free. He said I am "grandfathered in" getting these free if I let things stand. But now I get a "crawl" on certain stations saying that the network HD stations are moving channels. I just want to keep the deal I have and get the HD stations I get and keep my HR-10 250 (weaknees). Anyone know what the deal is with the networks switching channels and will I still receive them? And if I DID want the new Directv HD lineup, is there no Directv/Tivo combo unit available for that?


MPEG2 based HD channels are being switched to the new MPEG4 encoding which your old equipment cannot receive and thus DirecTV is trying to let you know this and offer you the new equipment for free so you can continue to receiver the channels (plus over 90 other HD channels they have launched in the past 6 months).

Been the plan for over 3 years. This year it's happening.


----------



## daddylizard (Mar 14, 2008)

thanks so much for your graciousness (mostly) in replying to my first post! that's great info. i'd keep tivo and switch to cable (yech) (but upgrade to mpeg4) if it wasn't that only directv has the baseball package so my wife can watch Yankee games here in LA. how lame that DTV cut the cord w/Tivo. i like the suggestions and the wish list features a lot. so i guess i'm gonna have to get off tivo.

the ONE cool DTV rep said that the inside info at DTV was that there would be a reunion w/tivo sometime this year. then i saw this...

http://seekingalpha.com/article/658...-and-tivo-renewed-relationship?source=i_email

btw, the phone still rings, caller ID or not. And sleeping babies find it disturbing occasionally. thanks again for the info!!!!!!!!


----------



## FrodoB (Jan 3, 2005)

If baseball is the only factor holding you to DirecTV, you can get MLB Extra Innings on any cable system (at least as far as I'm aware) that does inDemand nowadays, FYI. I use MLB Extra Innings for getting non-WGN Cubs games in the Madison, WI area, since I'm in FSN Milwaukee, not Chicago, country. The DirecTV exclusive deal fell through last year because of pressure from a number of ticked off baseball-loving public officials (most notably Senator Kerry re: the Red Sox).


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

daddylizard said:


> thanks so much for your graciousness (mostly) in replying to my first post! that's great info. i'd keep tivo and switch to cable (yech) (but upgrade to mpeg4) if it wasn't that only directv has the baseball package so my wife can watch Yankee games here in LA. how lame that DTV cut the cord w/Tivo. i like the suggestions and the wish list features a lot. so i guess i'm gonna have to get off tivo.
> 
> the ONE cool DTV rep said that the inside info at DTV was that there would be a reunion w/tivo sometime this year. then i saw this...
> 
> ...


Slim to None...
And Slim is on a major diet.

We have a discussion thread on the bear analyst report, I highly recommend reading it.


----------



## lawnmowerdeth (Jan 11, 2003)

Funny thing with me is, I've never gotten a single call about any HR10-250 upgrades. They just took the HD channels away (the ones moved to the 'HD Extra' tier), and I couldn't convince anyone on the phone I was supposed to be grandfathered in. So I just turned all the HD off. Less money for them I guess.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

lawnmowerdeth said:


> Funny thing with me is, I've never gotten a single call about any HR10-250 upgrades. They just took the HD channels away (the ones moved to the 'HD Extra' tier), and I couldn't convince anyone on the phone I was supposed to be grandfathered in. So I just turned all the HD off. Less money for them I guess.


Those channels are still receivable on the HR10-250...
You should not have had them turned off, if you didn't have any other MPEG-4 compatible equipment.

Two different "issues".


----------



## lawnmowerdeth (Jan 11, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> Those channels are still receivable on the HR10-250...
> You should not have had them turned off, if you didn't have any other MPEG-4 compatible equipment.
> 
> Two different "issues".


I know that. I couldn't find a CSR that would believe it. 
I would rather save $10 a month and not have 7 or 8 HD channels than waste more of my time talking to them.

On the bright side, I don't have to worry about running out of space nearly as often.


----------



## JRAllas (Mar 26, 2006)

OK, so let me see if I have this straight. I understand that DirecTV will be taking the HD channels in the 70's away from my HR10-250, but will I also lose my OTA local HD channels in 2009? I was under the impression that the digital OTA channels the HR10-250 receives over my antenna were transmitted in a different frequency range than the existing VHF/UHF TV channels. Am I wrong?


----------



## lawnmowerdeth (Jan 11, 2003)

JRAllas said:


> OK, so let me see if I have this straight. I understand that DirecTV will be taking the HD channels in the 70's away from my HR10-250, but will I also lose my OTA local HD channels in 2009? I was under the impression that the digital OTA channels the HR10-250 receives over my antenna were transmitted in a different frequency range than the existing VHF/UHF TV channels. Am I wrong?


You will always be able to get your OTA HD, as long as they allow the box to be used.


----------



## drvcrash (Nov 18, 2003)

Weird thing is I have a hr10-250 and 3 other sd tivos. I have not had one single call from directv about changing over. No offers in the mail or anything. Its like I dont exist.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

drvcrash said:


> Weird thing is I have a hr10-250 and 3 other sd tivos. I have not had one single call from directv about changing over. No offers in the mail or anything. Its like I dont exist.


You probably have not matched one of the promotions as of yet.

Do you use LA-DNS channels?
Do you use any of the extended sports pacakges? (Sunday Ticket, MLB, NASCAR)


----------



## drvcrash (Nov 18, 2003)

no sports packages anymore , just the 99buck package that included everything else. I do have Newyork Hi def locals for fox and nbc as i cant get fox and nbc over air here


----------



## bradleyx (Jun 16, 2004)

I started to receive emails about the change last December, and I got a call in January from DirecTV that I would lose HD programming unless I got a new 5 LNB satellite dish plus a new HD DVR, which they were offering to me for free.

AFTER installation, the technician told me I had to sign a 2-year contract for the new DVR! Stupidly, I signed. Now my wife and I are selling our house, and they're charging me a 22-month cancellation fee.

The new DVR is crappy--no recording of recommended programs, no thumbs-up, thumbs-down, no warning that it is changing channels unless you're watching a show that you've programmed it to record.

I've given DirecTV thousands of dollars since 2004, but they won't get another penny from me.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

bradleyx said:


> I started to receive emails about the change last December, and I got a call in January from DirecTV that I would lose HD programming unless I got a new 5 LNB satellite dish plus a new HD DVR, which they were offering to me for free.
> 
> AFTER installation, the technician told me I had to sign a 2-year contract for the new DVR! Stupidly, I signed. Now my wife and I are selling our house, and they're charging me a 22-month cancellation fee.
> 
> ...


A few points here for you:

You can 'suspend' your account with DirecTV to delay this financial hit if you'd like. I believe the suspensions can last up to 3 months, but it may be slightly longer.

In addition to being able to suspend your account, you could (and should) drop back to the bare minimum required programming level, dropping any extra services and extra receivers, mirrored programming charges, etc. Do this to save $$ if you want to keep service active for a while longer to run down the clock on your commitment period (though the early termination fee is much less than the programming fee is).

You may find you want to keep DirecTV once you relocate permanently. If that is the case, then don't rush into paying the ETF now. Just suspend the service and pay for a bare minimum of programming and equipment while you remain between homes and such. Later you can go back to normal levels and pay just for the service you need.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

bradleyx said:


> no warning that it is changing channels unless you're watching a show that you've programmed it to record.


Huh?

It definently warns you if it is going to change the channel on the primary tuner (The one with the buffer)... to record another program.

Gives you the option to change the channel or cancel the recording.

It does not warn you if it is going to change the backgroun tuner (since there is no buffer)


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

lawnmowerdeth said:


> I know that. I couldn't find a CSR that would believe it.
> I would rather save $10 a month and not have 7 or 8 HD channels than waste more of my time talking to them.
> 
> On the bright side, I don't have to worry about running out of space nearly as often.


You said it brother. That's why I canceled them. Moved to cable. At least if I don't like the service I'm getting or choose to leave on my own, I'm not locked in.


----------



## Rhughes (Jan 14, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> 3) March 31st, those channels with the crawl... LA Local channels (regardles if you are accessing them via DNS waiver, or they are your actual locals) will be going dark for anyone without an MPEG-4 compatible receiver.


I guess I haven't been keeping up on the latest. Are you saying that those of us with non-HD receivers, that are receiving the east/west coast network stations under waiver, will be cut off from the networks on March 31st?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Rhughes said:


> I guess I haven't been keeping up on the latest. Are you saying that those of us with non-HD receivers, that are receiving the east/west coast network stations under waiver, will be cut off from the networks on March 31st?


No. The LA Locals will only be provided in MPEG4 and they've moved to channel number 390's. You should have been seeing a ticker scrawl on those channels in the 80's for the past couple of months notifying you of this change. If you have an MPEG4-compatible Receiver/DVR, you're fine. But the HR10-250 will not be able to receive these channels. And eventually all of the original MPEG2 HD channels (in the 70's and 80's) will move to MPEG4 satellites (probably by the end of this year).


----------



## Rhughes (Jan 14, 2001)

litzdog911 said:


> No. The LA Locals will only be provided in MPEG4 and they've moved to channel number 390's. You should have been seeing a ticker scrawl on those channels in the 80's for the past couple of months notifying you of this change. If you have an MPEG4-compatible Receiver/DVR, you're fine. But the HR10-250 will not be able to receive these channels. And eventually all of the original MPEG2 HD channels (in the 70's and 80's) will move to MPEG4 satellites (probably by the end of this year).


Still confused. We receive SD channels 380 thru 383, and 386 thru 389. If the LA locals will ONLY be provided in MPEG4, what happens to the SD transmissions that used to be transmitted in the 380's? Have no interest in HD at this time.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Rhughes said:


> Still confused. We receive SD channels 380 thru 383, and 386 thru 389. If the LA locals will ONLY be provided in MPEG4, what happens to the SD transmissions that used to be transmitted in the 380's? Have no interest in HD at this time.


Nothing happens.

The MPEG-4 compatible units know how to tune the HD vesions, when you key those channels.


----------



## mrbogusbaxter (Dec 4, 2005)

this is only for the HD versions of the LA locals, not the SD. SD will remain in the 300's with the NY (SD) 
until they are forced to be removed by our wonderful gov....

which probably will be the case about mid summer or so.
.
Rumour has it granfathered or not ....
we all might be saying bye bye to the locals 
well...
the locals that aren't really our immediate locals after all. 

(just to clarify...distant locals not your local locals...)

really sux!! but do expect it to happen.


----------



## travelinjoe (Nov 28, 2003)

*You will not get HBO when DTV switches it to MPEG4.*

anyone know when this is planned for?
I have OTA HD for the locals, and whatever i can get MPEG2 for HD but i'm concerned that at some point all HD will only be available on MPEG4


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

travelinjoe said:


> *You will not get HBO when DTV switches it to MPEG4.*
> 
> anyone know when this is planned for?
> I have OTA HD for the locals, and whatever i can get MPEG2 for HD but i'm concerned that at some point all HD will only be available on MPEG4


You should be concerned... as that is stated plan from DirecTV

The new HBO-HD channels will be in MPEG-4.
And once HBO completes it conversion to MPEG-4, then it is very possible will change those channels to MPEG-4 at the same time.

Either way... Much sooner then later, all HD will be MPEG-4.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

People only disagree with regard to the timing. At one time it looked like the MPEG2 feed would be gone in 2008, possibly that won't happen until 2009.

You'll need to either use a DTV DVR or drop DTV. Bundle pricing makes cable and FiOS an attractive alternative, in some areas.



travelinjoe said:


> *You will not get HBO when DTV switches it to MPEG4.*
> 
> anyone know when this is planned for?
> I have OTA HD for the locals, and whatever i can get MPEG2 for HD but i'm concerned that at some point all HD will only be available on MPEG4


----------



## travelinjoe (Nov 28, 2003)

So I'm still trying to get some idea of when my HR10-250 becomes officially obsolete for HD viewing.

I called DirecTV for an official comment today and spoke with 2 different CSRs who both confirmed that there will be no more HD on MPEG-2 and both had general guesses on the date when current HD channels will be moved over to the new satellites. They both seemed to feel that it would be around Feb 2009.

That may be some confusion with the mandated change to digital vs migration to HD but it does seem that my Tivo's time is limited.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

travelinjoe said:


> So I'm still trying to get some idea of when my HR10-250 becomes officially obsolete for HD viewing.
> 
> I called DirecTV for an official comment today and spoke with 2 different CSRs who both confirmed that there will be no more HD on MPEG-2 and both had general guesses on the date when current HD channels will be moved over to the new satellites. They both seemed to feel that it would be around Feb 2009.
> 
> That may be some confusion with the mandated change to digital vs migration to HD but it does seem that my Tivo's time is limited.


That's probably about right. Various announcments that we've seen suggest that DirecTV will move all of the current MPEG2 HD channels to the Ka-band (99 & 103-deg W) satellites by the end of this year.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

travelinjoe said:


> So I'm still trying to get some idea of when my HR10-250 becomes officially obsolete for HD viewing.


Never, for OTA. I don't believe there is an official timetable for all satellite delivered HD to be switched to MPEG4 at which time you would only receive SD via satellite in combination with the OTA HD stations you can receive.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Well, by fall the only thing left that hasn't been converted will be NY DNS and the half dozen or so national channels left (ESPN, TNT, etc.). There won't be that many people left to convert by fall that haven't already so you can pretty much count on the end of 2008 or very early 2009 for the end of MPEG2 HD on DirecTV.


----------



## Madmagnum (Apr 3, 2008)

My network HD channels (ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX) were shut off on April 1.
and the "free" upgrage from DirectTV is now $199 plus a two year comminment... what a scam. anyone else have this happen and any suggestions. I guess I could switch to Time Warner cable, but they dont have as many HD channels..


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

So why didn't you call for the months that the crawl was on the screen telling you that you would lose your channels?

By the way, I would think you can easily still get the free upgrade deal. Just tell them you want the free upgrade deal because your LA DNS channels were converted. Specifically mention that because free upgrades are only directly to those people who need them right now (LA DNS, Hotpass, MLB, Sunday Ticket, etc.). Good luck.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Madmagnum said:


> My network HD channels (ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX) were shut off on April 1.
> and the "free" upgrage from DirectTV is now $199 plus a two year comminment... what a scam. anyone else have this happen and any suggestions. I guess I could switch to Time Warner cable, but they dont have as many HD channels..





shibby191 said:


> So why didn't you call for the months that the crawl was on the screen telling you that you would lose your channels?
> 
> By the way, I would think you can easily still get the free upgrade deal. Just tell them you want the free upgrade deal because your LA DNS channels were converted. Specifically mention that because free upgrades are only directly to those people who need them right now (LA DNS, Hotpass, MLB, Sunday Ticket, etc.). Good luck.


A scam?

Did you not see the crawler on your screen for the last 6-8 weeks, that you will lose the channels?

Did you not see the notices here on this forum, and others... that this was going to happen?

It is VERY possible, that the LA DNS upgrade promotion, may be over.
Not 100% sure on that.

Was there a reason why you didn't do the upgrade before the stated deadline?


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

Madmagnum said:


> My network HD channels (ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX) were shut off on April 1.
> and the "free" upgrage from DirectTV is now $199 plus a two year commitment... what a scam. anyone else have this happen and any suggestions. I guess I could switch to Time Warner cable, but they dont have as many HD channels..


You have to be careful what you say here!! Dont you know where you are. This is Tivo Community Forum Sub forum Directv Fanboy Central. You cant say anything bad about directv here lest you be chastised

I love Directv Directv can do no wrong Directv is king All Hail Directv Just going along with the crowd!! How long has it been perhaps a year since anyone got away with saying something negative about Directv here without being slammed from all sides.

Once again I must say! I love Directv! Directv can do no wrong! All Hail Directv! Directv is The almighty leader in the entertainment business which no one can touch or ever will till the end of Time itself and the world has eroded to dust!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> You have to be carefull what you say here!! Dont you know where you are. This is Tivo Community Forum Sub forum Directv Fanboy Central. You cant say anything bad about directv here lest you be chastised
> 
> I love Directv Directv can do no wrong Directv is king All Hail Directv Just going along with the crowd!!


So... what did we say that was wrong?


----------



## Bonanzaair (Aug 26, 2006)

ebonovic said:


> So... what did we say that was wrong?


Nothing - Madmagnum should have just gotten a TivoHD! It's just sad that DirecTV has forced a few of us to do just that. Why do they think by calling me monthly and sending me offers in the mail that I'll come back. The last one that called said they wanted me back in the family - I said "Well when DirecTV kicked Tivo to the curb, I kicked DirecTV to the curb.

Madmagnum - bite the bullet and get a TivoHD. You won't be sorry.

Bonanza


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Bonanzaair said:


> Nothing - Madmagnum should have just gotten a TivoHD! It's just sad that DirecTV has forced a few of us to do just that. Why do they think by calling me monthly and sending me offers in the mail that I'll come back. The last one that called said they wanted me back in the family - I said "Well when DirecTV kicked Tivo to the curb, I kicked DirecTV to the curb.
> 
> Madmagnum - bite the bullet and get a TivoHD. You won't be sorry.
> 
> Bonanza


That's all fine. But to complain that he waited this long and now can't get a free upgrade (so it sounds like he wants said upgrade) is just silly. He was warned for weeks on end that he needed a receiver upgrade to continue to get his channels and that upgrade was free. What, did he think they were kidding and wouldn't really follow thru?

He asked for suggestions which were to call DirecTV and tell the specifically he was calling in for his free upgrade since his LA locals were converted to MPEG4 and thus he needs an MPEG4 receiver. His post didn't seem to indicate that he wanted to go to cable at all, he wanted to get the upgrade for free vs. $199 and he waited too long to act.

But of course cable and a Tivo HD is an viable option for him although he did state that he didn't like the idea of Time Warner since they have less HD.

At least I read the guy's post. 

As for them keep calling you, you can simply ask to be put on their no call list, problem solved. Every company I've ever been with and left always tries to get me back. I still get calls from T-Mobile and it's been over a year since I dumped them. I get bothered by Charter every week to sign up with them. It's just the nature of life and business.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Bonanzaair said:


> Nothing - Madmagnum should have just gotten a TivoHD! It's just sad that DirecTV has forced a few of us to do just that. Why do they think by calling me monthly and sending me offers in the mail that I'll come back. The last one that called said they wanted me back in the family - I said "Well when DirecTV kicked Tivo to the curb, I kicked DirecTV to the curb.
> 
> *Madmagnum - bite the bullet and get a TivoHD. You won't be sorry.*
> 
> Bonanza


Unless or until some channel that he/she wants has some program he/she wants to see in High Def and that channel isn't there, or can't be tuned in because of SDV, or some other stupid ignorant cable company dealing with pain-in-the-rear-end problem arises (like cable cards or such) and then he/she will be crying the blues in another subforum here about how TivoHD sucks, TiVo and the cable companies aren't cooperating, etc., etc.

It's all a great, grand, and pretty picture for users of TiVo HD, Series 3 boxes and such until someone wants a particular channel, or until someone has to deal with incompetent and inept cable company customer service, and the like. Then a few months later the individual quietly slinks back saying that they never should have left DirecTV and were happier with them (except for that darned commitment that burns away before you even know it....)


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Bonanzaair said:


> Nothing - Madmagnum should have just gotten a TivoHD! It's just sad that DirecTV has forced a few of us to do just that. Why do they think by calling me monthly and sending me offers in the mail that I'll come back. The last one that called said they wanted me back in the family - I said "Well when DirecTV kicked Tivo to the curb, I kicked DirecTV to the curb.
> 
> Madmagnum - bite the bullet and get a TivoHD. You won't be sorry.
> 
> Bonanza


Because it probably costs them about $0.50, per mailing attempt... and probably less then that for a call... to regain a customer, that would have less instalation costs then a completly new customer..

They still send offers to my dead father (I get his mail now)... And he has the best HD system of all......


----------

